# HELP with donkeys



## Tootles (Jun 22, 2018)

Hello  We are in north central Fla and slowly building our herd.  Up until now we have had no problems with a bonded pair of donkeys approx 5-6 years old.  About 3 months ago we brought in a bull and heifer that were bottle babies and all has been well.  Yesterday we brought in another bottle baby approx one month old that is a little spitfire.  Set her off in the pasture and was on a immediate run.  At that point one of the donkeys became very aggressive chasing her down and pinning the calf to ground.  He was grabbing at her neck and shaking as a pitbull.  We managed to get him off and calf into stall to protect.  

We put up a temporary fence enclosure to create a nursery hoping a couple of weeks would diffuse the situation.  Overnight the donkey broke down the fence to attack the newest calf.   Also evidence of the older heifer being attacked as well.  Was missing the bull calf and was walking the pasture in search for him with the donkeys following behind.  Found the bull calf and as soon as the donkey saw it was full attack mode once again.

We are in desperate need of advice and feel our options are to rehome the donkey asap or worse case to have him put down.  It is only the one donkey that is displaying this aggressive behavior and he has gotten along with the original calves up until we brought in new calf.  I hope this post is in the right forum and wonder if others have experienced this.


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Jun 22, 2018)

Is he intact?  Not a gelding?  If he is, then gelding him and waiting several months for attitude readjustment might work.  
Yes, I would get him penned away from calves before he kills or injures one.  
Lesson learned... Always allow a meet/greet get to know you time when adding new herd members.  
Not to mention quarantine for disease.

Sorry to hear of troubles.  
Been there,too.


----------



## Tootles (Jun 22, 2018)

Thank you for the reply.  He has been gelded a little over a year now.  He was getting along great with the three month old calves that we got at one and three weeks of age.  They were put into the same type small enclosure for a couple weeks and there had been no aggressive behavior.  Hind sight now we should have put donkeys into other pasture long enough to put up newest calf.  Unlike the first two this new one is a spitfire and took off on a run that seemed to trigger a switch.  Now the donkey is going after the two original calves as well.  We are hoping the new calf is going to survive her injuries.  She did take a couple bottles this morning even though her neck area is very swollen.  

We did get her on her feet a short while ago and relieved to find no broken legs.  All the calves are traumatized at this point and skittish.  Just don't feel the donkey can be trusted now since he has turned on all the calves.  Placed ads now in hopes of re homing or worse case scenario is to have him put down.


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Jun 22, 2018)

It happens to us all, just not thinking, been there done that.  Yes, since he is gelded and now resents other calves too, I agree probably not safe around calves.  Ask vet about antibiotic for those injured by being bitten.  That can cause crushing injury and tear skin loose from underlying muscle making for perfect clostridium grow out.  Tetanus and especially blackleg a real worry.


----------

